
Kalashnikov takes on Tesla with retro-look electric 'supercar' - hackerbeat
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/aug/23/kalashnikov-takes-on-tesla-with-retro-look-electric-supercar
======
zde
> The Combi has a cruising range of 350 kilometers and can go from 0 to 100
> kilometers in roughly 6 seconds, so says the company.

That's Mach 48.59!

------
bufferoverflow
Russian-made cars are garbage, very shitty reliability. Most Russians prefer
foreign cars.

I wouldn't worry about Tesla in this case.

